# "INFORMATION" Midwest Slot Car Show. "PLEASE READ"



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

To anyone who is attending the November 10th, 2013 Midwest Slot Car Show.

I'll have an Autoworld Drag Strip set up for anyone who wants to race or try out a car they've purchased. Al DeYoung is donating table space so it can be set up.

Jeff Clemence of MotorCityToyz donated the Drag Strip. I'll also have a small section of track to test cars on. There is "NO CHARGE" to play on the Drag Strip or TEST your purchases. I'll have an OHM Meter also if you find an armature that you'd like to see if it's ready to run.

The only way I will not be there if we get a snow storm. Then I'd have to work. But so far the weather does not seem to be an issue. 

So I hope to see alot of fellow slot car entusiast there at the show.

Thanks for reading,

Randy.


----------

